# Now I Know What They Mean



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

It seems once my wife had thrown down the divorce gauntlet, I am suddenly relating to a whole catalogue of music I like but never GOT. Such as Ryan Adams' "Fix It".

What makes them walk away, after all these years?
These years of learning in the hard way
By the lessons from the tears
I know it's not a game
But it feels like losing when someone
You love throws you away

I'd fix it, I'd fix it
I'd fix it, I'd fix it if I could
And I'd always win, I'd always win
I always win the in end

How easy was it for you making those plans you made?
Before I became something for you
You know to try to dislocate
But, I know it's not a game
But if feels like losing when someone
You love throws you away

I'd fix it, I'd fix it
I'd fix it, I'd fix it if I could
And I'd always win, I'd always win
And you'd always lose

Look what I did to you, look what you did to me
Fixed it, fix it
I'd fix it if I could
And I'd always win, I'd always win
I'd always win in the end


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

Sadly Adele- Set Fire to the Rain rings horribly true now

I let it fall, my heart
And as it fell, you rose to claim it
It was dark and I was over
Until you kissed my lips and you saved me

My hands, they're strong
But my knees were far too weak
To stand in your arms
Without falling to your feet

But there's a side to you that I never knew, never knew
All the things you'd say, they were never true, never true
And the games you play, you would always win, always win

But I set fire to the rain
Watched it pour as I touched your face
Let it burn while I cry
'Cause I heard it screaming out your name, your name

When laying with you
I could stay there, close my eyes
Feel you here, forever
You and me together, nothing is better

'Cause there's a side to you that I never knew, never knew
All the things you'd say, they were never true, never true
And the games you'd play, you would always win, always win

But I set fire to the rain
Watched it pour as I touched your face
Let it burn while I cried
'Cause I heard it screaming out your name, your name

I set fire to the rain
And I threw us into the flames
Where I felt somethin' die, 'cause I knew that
That was the last time, the last time

Sometimes I wake up by the door
Now that you've gone, must be waiting for you
Even now when it's already over
I can't help myself from looking for you

I set fire to the rain
Watched it pour as I touched your face
Let it burn while I cried
'Cause I heard it screaming out your name, your name

I set fire to the rain
And I threw us into the flames
Where I felt somethin' die
'Cause I knew that that was the last time, the last time, oh


Read more: Adele - Set Fire To The Rain Lyrics


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So fit it!!


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> So fit it!!


That's right!


----------

